# 91 American Standard



## gbomb

This guy might not have sobered up from NYE. 2.5k.......................... insanity!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## cboutilier

My birth year guitars have finally become "vintage". I'm offended.


----------



## Diablo

Shit that’s expensive for something that doesn’t “djent“ enough (?) and isnt in mint condition. I guess he thinks wear and tear from 30 years ago is better than if it was evenly across its lifespan.

at least $1000 too much. That’s a nice premium for that “special mojo” a non Strat guy says it has.


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Hey man, I actually didn’t drink for New Year’s Eve but I love the jokes!
I posted 2500 to get attention, because I didn’t know what they were actually worth because of the vintage wild card. My understanding is there $1000-$1500 since the post went up. cheers


----------



## Diablo

Welcome to the forum, your ears must have been burning
91 isn’t really a vintage...doesn’t add any premium to it.
it’s a used older American Strat not a special edition or extra desirable era or time capsule condition.
you might have more luck or at least offers, if it were priced more realistically. I’d put it at $1200.

but GLWS whatever you do, and hope you stick around the site!


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Diablo said:


> Shit that’s expensive for something that doesn’t “djent“ enough (?) and isnt in mint condition. I guess he thinks wear and tear from 30 years ago is better than if it was evenly across its lifespan.
> 
> at least $1000 too much. That’s a nice premium for that “special mojo” a non Strat guy says it has.


Hey man, um... I have actually played a lot of strats in the past and a lot of other guitars. I also tech fenders for the bands I work with, so I know a good guitar when I play one. Yes 2500 was high, I am very aware of that. Kinda surprised that no one actually took the time to read the post. You would have discovered that I wasn’t sure what it was worth because of the “vintage” wild card... 
brand new ones are like 1000-1500 soo it was a shot in the dark really.


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Diablo said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 91 isn’t really a vintage...doesn’t add any premium to it.
> it’s a used older American Strat not a special edition or extra desirable era or time capsule condition.
> 
> but GLWS!


Thanks man! So I am learning. Shot in the dark to find out what this thing was worth. Nothing more. Not in the business of ripping people off. Just looking for a fair price for my kid.


----------



## Diablo

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Hey man, um... I have actually played a lot of strats in the past and a lot of other guitars. I also tech fenders for the bands I work with, so I know a good guitar when I play one. Yes 2500 was high, I am very aware of that. Kinda surprised that no one actually took the time to read the post. You would have discovered that I wasn’t sure what it was worth because of the “vintage” wild card...
> brand new ones are like 1000-1500 soo it was a shot in the dark really.


Unfortunately every seller says how great their guitar is...it’s like asking a barber if you need a haircut, so people take it with a grain of salt and dont pay extra for it because you said it is.
can’t blame you for trying...but you can’t blame us for laughing  esp when you were an anonymous Kijiji seller.


----------



## tomee2

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Thanks man! So I am learning. Shot in the dark to find out what this thing was worth. Nothing more. Not in the business of ripping people off. Just looking for a fair price for my kid.


You're getting closer... there's a guy on kijiji asking various prices for similar age Strats.. $1400 to $1700. None have sold in 4 months but he keeps relisting them for new prices every 2 days randomly adding or subtracting $200 each time.

What's this one worth? I watch Strat prices almost daily... anything under $1000 for American Standard is gone really fast, over $1400 sits for a while. Original case in like new condition might add $150 in value. A really nice sale price with a Fender case would be $1200ish. Fyi There's a 93 at a local shop asking $1350 with taxes in and it's been there a month, as another reference point.
Yours looks to be in very good condition though, as many are pretty beat up so $1300 wouldn't be out of line. Yours might also predate the flawed clear coat that some later 90s Strats have on the maple necks. 

If it was white I'd be in my car right now. 
Good luck with your sale.


----------



## colchar

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> I wasn’t sure what it was worth because of the “vintage” wild card...



It isn't vintage.




> brand new ones are like 1000-1500 soo it was a shot in the dark really.


No they aren't.


----------



## tomee2

colchar said:


> It isn't vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.


This is the current equivalent new model. $2K before tax. On sale price might be lower.
Yes, these used to be $1000 new for most of the 2000s.
There might be improvements in the modern version, but the 91 American Standard is a pretty good substitute over a new one at full retail...for the right price. 










Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black


Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Distortion

says $1500


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> This is the current equivalent new model. $2K before tax. On sale price might be lower.
> Yes, these used to be $1000 new for most of the 2000s.
> There might be improvements in the modern version, but the 91 American Standard is a pretty good substitute over a new one at full retail...for the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


Yeah, to me, that at $1200 would be “I don’t need another guitar _or_ a Strat but... c’mon. 1200 bucks!!”
At $1400, if I were actively looking for a Strat, I’d probably jump on it. I’d try to get it for $1300 but if I had to pay $1400, I wouldn’t walk away over 100 bucks.

Looking at the current market, $1500 isn’t out of the realm of possibility to the right guy.


----------



## tomee2

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, to me, that at $1200 would be “I don’t need another guitar _or_ a Strat but... c’mon. 1200 bucks!!”
> At $1400, if I were actively looking for a Strat, I’d probably jump on it. I’d try to get it for $1300 but if I had to pay $1400, I wouldn’t walk away over 100 bucks.


And that extra $100 often comes down to condition. If it has no dents or big scratches, an extra $100 is worth it. So many this age have chips and dings that a good condition low mile example is worth a few bucks more.


----------



## tomee2

Distortion said:


> says $1500


I think the kijiji seller dropped the price.


----------



## Diablo

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, to me, that at $1200 would be “I don’t need another guitar _or_ a Strat but... c’mon. 1200 bucks!!”
> At $1400, if I were actively looking for a Strat, I’d probably jump on it. I’d try to get it for $1300 but if I had to pay $1400, I wouldn’t walk away over 100 bucks.
> 
> Looking at the current market, $1500 isn’t out of the realm of possibility to the right guy.


Interesting to see if the usual January doldrums ( Xmas credit card bills) will kick in this year.


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

colchar said:


> It isn't vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they aren't.


You're just a ray of sunshine eh?


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

tomee2 said:


> This is the current equivalent new model. $2K before tax. On sale price might be lower.
> Yes, these used to be $1000 new for most of the 2000s.
> There might be improvements in the modern version, but the 91 American Standard is a pretty good substitute over a new one at full retail...for the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black
> 
> 
> Fender Musical Instruments - American Professional Stratocaster Maple Fingerboard - Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com


Hey Tomee, Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Diablo said:


> Welcome to the forum, your ears must have been burning
> 91 isn’t really a vintage...doesn’t add any premium to it.
> it’s a used older American Strat not a special edition or extra desirable era or time capsule condition.
> you might have more luck or at least offers, if it were priced more realistically. I’d put it at $1200.
> 
> but GLWS whatever you do, and hope you stick around the site!


Burning indeed! I thought at 20 years it becomes a vintage, but clearly I got that wrong.
Wasn't looking to rip someone off, was just trying to find out what this thing was worth. 
Clearly Ill do more research time time.

Cheers


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Diablo said:


> Unfortunately every seller says how great their guitar is...it’s like asking a barber if you need a haircut, so people take it with a grain of salt and dont pay extra for it because you said it is.
> can’t blame you for trying...but you can’t blame us for laughing  esp when you were an anonymous Kijiji seller.


Haha for sure dude! I have seen it plenty. All is fair in love & gear sales.  This was a gift to my son, I am trying to get him to keep it cause it does sound amazing.


----------



## Frenchy99

I`ll give you $20 !!!


----------



## tomee2

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Haha for sure dude! I have seen it plenty. All is fair in love & gear sales.  This was a gift to my son, I am trying to get him to keep it cause it does sound amazing.


Gift from family or good friend? As a suggestion...buy it from him for yourself? 
Keeps it in the family.. and he gets a guitar he wants?


----------



## colchar

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> You're just a ray of sunshine eh?


Truth hurts eh?

Your guitar is not vintage. That is the reality, deal with it.


----------



## colchar

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> I thought at 20 years it becomes a vintage


Is a 20 year old car a classic, or is it just old?





> but clearly I got that wrong


Yep.





> Wasn't looking to rip someone off, was just trying to find out what this thing was worth.


No you weren't trying to find out what it was worth. If you were, you would have posted looking for info. What you did was post a guitar at a ridiculous price based upon baseless assumptions about its vintage status and value.





> Clearly Ill do more research time time.


Fair enough.


----------



## cboutilier

colchar said:


> Is a 20 year old car a classic, or is it just old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you weren't trying to find out what it was worth. If you were, you would have posted looking for info. What you did was post a guitar at a ridiculous price based upon baseless assumptions about its vintage status and value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.


25 is the golden standard for a Classic Car. 30 years counts as an Antique car, for registration (in NS).


----------



## jimmythegeek

cboutilier said:


> 25 is the golden standard for a Classic Car. 30 years counts as an Antique car, for registration (in NS).
> 
> I guess it depends on whether or not vintage is a mark of quality or a denotation of age. That being said, a '91 USA Strat is 30 years old now and definitely not a poor quality instrument. I guess what I'm saying is:
> 
> a) it's probably not worth 2k but sure isn't junk.
> b) let's not be dicks about it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Is a 20 year old car a classic, or is it just old?
> Yep.
> 
> No you weren't trying to find out what it was worth. If you were, you would have posted looking for info. What you did was post a guitar at a ridiculous price based upon baseless assumptions about its vintage status and value.
> 
> Fair enough.












Go easy on the new guy.


----------



## tomee2

jimmythegeek said:


> I guess it depends on whether or not vintage is a mark of quality or a denotation of age. That being said, a '91 USA Strat is 30 years old now and definitely not a poor quality instrument. I guess what I'm saying is:
> 
> a) it's probably not worth 2k but sure isn't junk.
> b) let's not be dicks about it.


I think you said the above.
I agree with both points a and b. 
(If the new text is before the "[/QUOTE]" it shows up quoted.)


----------



## GuitarT

There's been a '87 American Standard Strat for sale locally for over a month at $1,150 and it's still not sold.


----------



## tomee2

GuitarT said:


> There's been a '87 American Standard Strat for sale locally for over a month at $1,150 and it's still not sold.


Do you have a link? Kijiji or Facebook?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Do you have a link? Kijiji or Facebook?


Stay outta my way, bitch!


----------



## GuitarT

tomee2 said:


> Do you have a link? Kijiji or Facebook?


I'll look. I know the guy selling it.


----------



## GuitarT

tomee2 said:


> Do you have a link? Kijiji or Facebook?








Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## tomee2

GuitarT said:


> Log in or sign up to view
> 
> 
> See posts, photos and more on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thanks! There was a similar one for sale a few months back that finally dissapeared at $900. 
If I was closer I'd go look at it..


----------



## Distortion

cboutilier said:


> 25 is the golden standard for a Classic Car. 30 years counts as an Antique car, for registration (in NS).


best I ever get is $300 for them jems off the scrap yard. But they do pick them up.


----------



## Diablo

cboutilier said:


> 25 is the golden standard for a Classic Car. 30 years counts as an Antique car, for registration (in NS).


sometimes I see a restored K-car or something like that with "Historic vehicle" plates at car shows.
i always think theres got to be something on me that I can sell to that fool.


----------



## tdotrob

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> You're just a ray of sunshine eh?


Ya that guy is a peach. Sure is preachy for a guy who lists a guitar on kijiji for $2750 and is nice enough to offer it to the fine folks in the community here for $250 more!


----------



## Wootang

tdotrob said:


> Ya that guy is a peach. Sure is preachy for a guy who lists a guitar on kijiji for $2750 and is nice enough to offer it to the fine folks in the community here for $250 more!
> View attachment 343895
> View attachment 343896


That's not his fault. I personally (just opinion) thought he was asking too little so I told him to list it at $3000 and take what he wanted for it ($2750) instead of dealing with lowballs as I (again personally) thought the guitar was worth that much.

Not his fault


----------



## cboutilier

Diablo said:


> sometimes I see a restored K-car or something like that with "Historic vehicle" plates at car shows.
> i always think theres got to be something on me that I can sell to that fool.


My Honda CRX just qualified for it's Antique Auto plates this week


----------



## tomee2

I know people say these aren't vintage... but try to find one that isn't beat to death or half worn out. If someone really wanted a specific year or color they're actually pretty hard to find in good condition. 
As for a year cutoff to make something "vintage".. I don't think so. There are plenty of collectable guitars out there made only a few years ago.


----------



## cboutilier

tomee2 said:


> I know people say these aren't vintage... but try to find one that isn't beat to death or half worn out. If someone really wanted a specific year or color they're actually pretty hard to find in good condition.
> As for a year cutoff to make something "vintage".. I don't think so. There are plenty of collectable guitars out there made only a few years ago.


The Tele forum cuts vintage status off at 1974.


----------



## Wootang

It would be very conceited to think vintage starts and ends in a 10 year period lol. Everyone viewed foxbody mustangs as jalopies until just recently where they skyrocketed. With that said, different eras have different charm, and the 50s and 60s had a lot, But I personally see guitars from the 80s and 90s that guitar hero’s used increasing in value as the boomers die off and millennials take the wealth... just my opinion


----------



## tdotrob

Wootang said:


> That's not his fault. I personally (just opinion) thought he was asking too little so I told him to list it at $3000 and take what he wanted for it ($2750) instead of dealing with lowballs as I (again personally) thought the guitar was worth that much.
> 
> Not his fault


lol. Doesn’t change the fact it was listed here for more at the exact same time it was listed for less on kijiji. People can do what They want and I don’t care what they price their stuff at, just thought his rudeness here was hilarious considering.


----------



## Wootang

tdotrob said:


> lol. Doesn’t change the fact it was listed here for more at the exact same time it was listed for less on kijiji. People can do what They want and I don’t care what they price their stuff at, just thought his rudeness here was hilarious considering.


Oh yah not commenting on that lol just the vintage idea. Was clearly way overpriced


----------



## tomee2

cboutilier said:


> The Tele forum cuts vintage status off at 1974.


point taken and no doubt "vintage" means what it means, but being collectable is a separate thing and I wasn't very clear that that was my point.
This particular 91 Strat might not be vintage, but that doesn't mean it isn't potentially 'collectable' to someone.


----------



## jayoldschool

This guitar is 30 years old. A 1962 Strat was 29 years old when this was new. Let that sink in for a moment. Early American Standards will continue rise in value, they are an exceptional buy at the moment. Yes, I own a 1989 AS, lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

jayoldschool said:


> This guitar is 30 years old. A 1962 Strat was 29 years old when this was new. Let that sink in for a moment. Early American Standards will continue rise in value, they are an exceptional buy at the moment. Yes, I own a 1989 AS, lol


One day, an American Standard Strat is going to be $3000 new and people will be getting $2250 for these.

I know there are some here whose heads will explode, but it _will_ happen.


----------



## cboutilier

2manyGuitars said:


> One day, an American Standard Strat is going to be $3000 new and people will be getting $2250 for these.
> 
> I know there are some here whose heads will explode, but it _will_ happen.


No kidding. Classic Vibes are going used for more than I paid new for mine.


----------



## Diablo

jayoldschool said:


> This guitar is 30 years old. A 1962 Strat was 29 years old when this was new. Let that sink in for a moment. Early American Standards will continue rise in value, they are an exceptional buy at the moment. Yes, I own a 1989 AS, lol


I dont think age itself adds value.
i think you have to factor in production numbers from the era (ie rarity), as well as materials used etc (desirability).
there’s gotta be some reason a 59 LP costs so much more than a 79, 89, 99, etc. it’s not a linear thing.

a 90 something Strat has no more appeal to me than an 80 something or 2000 something...and there’s a lot of them out there, so no premium from me, but I’d happily own one .

there are definitely lines in the sand for vintage values. they just might be deeper or more of them, for some people. But not sure that establishes firm value for the less obvious ones.


----------



## Diablo

Wootang said:


> It would be very conceited to think vintage starts and ends in a 10 year period lol. Everyone viewed foxbody mustangs as jalopies until just recently where they skyrocketed. With that said, different eras have different charm, and the 50s and 60s had a lot, But I personally see guitars from the 80s and 90s that guitar hero’s used increasing in value as the boomers die off and millennials take the wealth... just my opinion


What are fox body mustangs going for?
i used to own an 88 GT.
no desire to ever own one again.


----------



## Wootang

Diablo said:


> What are fox body mustangs going for?
> i used to own an 88 GT.
> no desire to ever own one again.


15-20k clean. Original shape, easily twice retail. Was a stretch of an example. I just watched them go from junkyard cars that no one wanted and no one believed would ever be worth anything, to skyrocketing value. and yes I like the persons comment who said "vintage" is not linear. But to think that vintage will be frozen in time when even 100 years is just a snapshot of the bigger picture is naive.

Imo once the guys with all the money dont care about or even know who cream is (don't kid yourself its coming), the goal post will be moved. rock n roll is special stuff stuff and will always have a heavier weight value wise (ie: not linear). But when nostalgia appeal pulls on the heart strings of the demographic with all of the money, vintage is defined. 

Oh yah. A 91 standard strat isn't there yet lol

Rant end


----------



## cboutilier

Wootang said:


> 15-20k clean. Original shape, easily twice retail. Was a stretch of an example. I just watched them go from junkyard cars that no one wanted and no one believed would ever be worth anything, to skyrocketing value. and yes I like the persons comment who said "vintage" is not linear. But to think that vintage will be frozen in time when even 100 years is just a snapshot of the bigger picture is naive.
> 
> Imo once the guys with all the money dont care about or even know who cream is (don't kid yourself its coming), the goal post will be moved. rock n roll is special stuff stuff and will always have a heavier weight value wise (ie: not linear). But when nostalgia appeal pulls on the heart strings of the demographic with all of the money, vintage is defined.
> 
> Oh yah. A 91 standard strat isn't there yet lol
> 
> Rant end


Foxbody prices have gone up 300% in the last 15 years.

And yes, it is certainly coming. My junior high students looked at me like I had six heads when I mentioned Lennon and The Beatles.


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

tomee2 said:


> Gift from family or good friend? As a suggestion...buy it from him for yourself?
> Keeps it in the family.. and he gets a guitar he wants?


It was a gift from a close friend. We have been actually trying to get him to keep it because its a killer strat. It surprised us all actually. I have really only played a hand full of them that actually sound good. This one was a sleeper. Has lived in the case for 30 years, and the wood has aged beautifully. Rich smoother buttery tones out of this thing, even with high gains which is strange... Cheers dude! Thanks for been awesome!


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

colchar said:


> Truth hurts eh?
> 
> Your guitar is not vintage. That is the reality, deal with it.


Hahaha dude not at all. I have thicker skin than you may think, cause I have actually been working in the music industry for 20 years. 
But WOW. Whats your end game here? To be the guy that trolls everyone? Do you feel better about yourself now? 

Let me give you some context cause you really have no idea who I am or what my heart is here.

1 - This is for my son who I almost lost last year while I was on tour, so I am just thankful he is alive. This guitar was a gift to my son, so I am trying my best to facilitate him & help guide him to find his sound. Thats what good fathers do.

2 - I have dealt with & sold a lot of high end gear in my life. This guitar was clearly not what I thought it might be and I priced it incorrectly. I screwed up and I quickly dropped it from 2500 to 1500 once I found out what it actually was worth, thanks to some of my friends in the industry. I never ripped anyone off, and never would. No harm no fowl. 

3 - I have worked with with some huge level rockstars and industry professionals that have treated me with way more respect out the gate than you have. I have toured across the globe as an artist, hired gun & currently guitar tech for some legit bands. Along with being a multi-instrumentalist studio musician, mix engineer, producer, live FOH, all around tech. I will continue to do so when all this lockdown BS is over. But there's one thing you may need to be reminded of... 

You don't get anywhere in this industry by treating people like garbage. Your reputation will follow you one way or another. Don't be an ass to someone you don't know. It's a bad look.

4 - It's been are really shit year for everyone, a hugely in the music industry, so there is no need for such hostility to a "new guy".

Don't really know your story dude, but I hope you coping and finding a way to survive all this insanity. 

Cheers


----------



## Diablo

Wootang said:


> 15-20k clean. Original shape, easily twice retail. Was a stretch of an example. I just watched them go from junkyard cars that no one wanted and no one believed would ever be worth anything, to skyrocketing value. and yes I like the persons comment who said "vintage" is not linear. But to think that vintage will be frozen in time when even 100 years is just a snapshot of the bigger picture is naive.
> 
> Imo once the guys with all the money dont care about or even know who cream is (don't kid yourself its coming), the goal post will be moved. rock n roll is special stuff stuff and will always have a heavier weight value wise (ie: not linear). But when nostalgia appeal pulls on the heart strings of the demographic with all of the money, vintage is defined.
> 
> Oh yah. A 91 standard strat isn't there yet lol
> 
> Rant end


Interesting, although I think my 88 GT cost somewhere around the high teens when it was brand new. so it may have rebounded back from rock bottom nicely, but not necessarily appreciated. and the owner likely put in half that value maintaining/restoring it. thats the nice thing about guitars, you can just shove it under a bed for decades (as in the OP), with little cost and value isnt effected as much.
I also owned a C3 vette for along time....that an example of a car that had a hard time climbing back in value but costed a fortune to maintain/restore. prices for them are all over the map. I gave up on mine a few years ago and took the loss.
I think cars are a good example that old isnt necessarily valuable. its hit and miss on the particular models desirability. 90's Supras did much, much better than 90's Nissan 300zx's or 3000GT Vr4's.
a 1975 vette will never track upwards in value the way a 1965 one does. Same with an 85, 95 etc. Shit, I can buy an 85 vette with lunch money. Value needs an X-factor, either quality or unique charm. Some things just dont have the same depreciation/appreciation curves as others. While I can buy vettes easily for <$10k, the same cannot be said for Ferraris, even the shitty ones (mondial). And a miracle to find a Lambo of any age for under $100k. Find me some Ferraris for under $20k and I will give you $1000 for each one you bring me 
So, Is a strat a vette, a Ferrari or somewhere in between? I lean to the latter.

Theres a number of different ways ppl likely decide what to pay in the secondary market:
take the orig price, factor in depreciation, wear and tear etc , or consider what new/equivalent/better ones cost and make some subjective determination of comparative value, or look at market prices if their frothy and you really wants it, then damn the logic and pay what it takes to get it (or conversely, noones buying them so, put the screws to the seller). the hard part is differentiating between asking price and selling price. sellers can ask whatever they want, doesnt mean it will sell for that (I see that a lot in the exotic car marketplace....cars can sit for years at a given price bc the owners are financially stable enough to not budge...its almost a form of price fixing).


----------



## Diablo

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Hahaha dude not at all. I have thicker skin than you may think, cause I have actually been working in the music industry for 20 years.
> But WOW. Whats your end game here? To be the guy that trolls everyone? Do you feel better about yourself now?
> 
> Let me give you some context cause you really have no idea who I am or what my heart is here.
> 
> 1 - This is for my son who I almost lost last year while I was on tour, so I am just thankful he is alive. This guitar was a gift to my son, so I am trying my best to facilitate him & help guide him to find his sound. Thats what good fathers do.
> 
> 2 - I have dealt with & sold a lot of high end gear in my life. This guitar was clearly not what I thought it might be and I priced it incorrectly. I screwed up and I quickly dropped it from 2500 to 1500 once I found out what it actually was worth, thanks to some of my friends in the industry. I never ripped anyone off, and never would. No harm no fowl.
> 
> 3 - I have worked with with some huge level rockstars and industry professionals that have treated me with way more respect out the gate than you have. I have toured across the globe as an artist, hired gun & currently guitar tech for some legit bands. Along with being a multi-instrumentalist studio musician, mix engineer, producer, live FOH, all around tech. I will continue to do so when all this lockdown BS is over. But there's one thing you may need to be reminded of...
> 
> You don't get anywhere in this industry by treating people like garbage. Your reputation will follow you one way or another. Don't be an ass to someone you don't know. It's a bad look.
> 
> 4 - It's been are really shit year for everyone, a hugely in the music industry, so there is no need for such hostility to a "new guy".
> 
> Don't really know your story dude, but I hope you coping and finding a way to survive all this insanity.
> 
> Cheers


I think it should be pointed out, that Josh did not originally advertise here, it was a KJ ad that someone found and posted, we discussed (  ) and he somehow got wind of and joined the conversation, evidently took our guidance and adjusted the price. I dont see anything untoward in that.
Of course, as its not a FS ad thread we're free to discuss the pricing, or cars or whatever here too


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

Diablo said:


> I think it should be pointed out, that Josh did not originally advertise here, it was a KJ ad that someone found and posted, we discussed (  ) and he somehow got wind of and joined the conversation, evidently took our guidance and adjusted the price. I dont see anything untoward in that.
> Of course, as its not a FS ad thread we're free to discuss the pricing, or cars or whatever here too


Yup. Pretty much. Someone sent me a link though KJ who thought I should know. 
Normally I let things side, but this just feels needlessly aggressive and uncalled for.

Cheers buddy.

And PS I love cars too


----------



## cboutilier

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> It was a gift from a close friend. We have been actually trying to get him to keep it because its a killer strat. It surprised us all actually. I have really only played a hand full of them that actually sound good. This one was a sleeper. Has lived in the case for 30 years, and the wood has aged beautifully. Rich smoother buttery tones out of this thing, even with high gains which is strange... Cheers dude! Thanks for been awesome!


Perhaps a set of humbuckers will make it djent enough for him? Set of Lil 59s, or Hot Rails perhaps?


----------



## Joshmacintoshmusic

cboutilier said:


> Perhaps a set of humbuckers will make it djent enough for him? Set of Lil 59s, or Hot Rails perhaps?


Funny... We just ordered a new pick guard so he could put in whatever pickup he wants. For sure going humbucker, but the wood and build is something special for sure. Single or hum.


----------



## cboutilier

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Funny... We just ordered a new pick guard so he could put in whatever pickup he wants. For sure going humbucker, but the wood and build is something special for sure. Single or hum.


My bass player had a '92 Strat Plus, and it punched well above it's weight class. It was an excellent guitar.


----------



## Wootang

Diablo said:


> Interesting, although I think my 88 GT cost somewhere around the high teens when it was brand new. so it may have rebounded back from rock bottom nicely, but not necessarily appreciated. and the owner likely put in half that value maintaining/restoring it. thats the nice thing about guitars, you can just shove it under a bed for decades (as in the OP), with little cost and value isnt effected as much.
> I also owned a C3 vette for along time....that an example of a car that had a hard time climbing back in value but costed a fortune to maintain/restore. prices for them are all over the map. I gave up on mine a few years ago and took the loss.
> I think cars are a good example that old isnt necessarily valuable. its hit and miss on the particular models desirability. 90's Supras did much, much better than 90's Nissan 300zx's or 3000GT Vr4's.
> a 1975 vette will never track upwards in value the way a 1965 one does. Same with an 85, 95 etc. Shit, I can buy an 85 vette with lunch money. Value needs an X-factor, either quality or unique charm. Some things just dont have the same depreciation/appreciation curves as others. While I can buy vettes easily for <$10k, the same cannot be said for Ferraris, even the shitty ones (mondial). And a miracle to find a Lambo of any age for under $100k. Find me some Ferraris for under $20k and I will give you $1000 for each one you bring me
> So, Is a strat a vette, a Ferrari or somewhere in between? I lean to the latter.
> 
> Theres a number of different ways ppl likely decide what to pay in the secondary market:
> take the orig price, factor in depreciation, wear and tear etc , or consider what new/equivalent/better ones cost and make some subjective determination of comparative value, or look at market prices if their frothy and you really wants it, then damn the logic and pay what it takes to get it (or conversely, noones buying them so, put the screws to the seller). the hard part is differentiating between asking price and selling price. sellers can ask whatever they want, doesnt mean it will sell for that (I see that a lot in the exotic car marketplace....cars can sit for years at a given price bc the owners are financially stable enough to not budge...its almost a form of price fixing).


The car that has done absolutely amazing this year is the 1994-2001 (gen 1, gen2) Dodge Viper it sucks because I was looking to buy them and saw them go from $20,000 - $35,000 for low end price in 18 months


----------



## Wootang

Joshmacintoshmusic said:


> Funny... We just ordered a new pick guard so he could put in whatever pickup he wants. For sure going humbucker, but the wood and build is something special for sure. Single or hum.


don’t do it !!!! Sell me my birth year Strat. Buy another guitar to “djent”!!!


----------



## cboutilier

Wootang said:


> The car that has done absolutely amazing this year is the 1994-2001 (gen 1, gen2) Dodge Viper it sucks because I was looking to buy them and saw them go from $20,000 - $35,000 for low end price in 18 months


1st gen Acura NSX skyrocketed too. 50k for a beater.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Wootang said:


> don’t do it !!!! Sell me my birth year Strat. Buy another guitar to “djent”!!!


Ummm... you realize it _is_ for sale, right?

That’s kinda how this whole thread started. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Wootang said:


> The car that has done absolutely amazing this year is the 1994-2001 (gen 1, gen2) Dodge Viper it sucks because I was looking to buy them and saw them go from $20,000 - $35,000 for low end price in 18 months





cboutilier said:


> 1st gen Acura NSX skyrocketed too. 50k for a beater.


I almost don’t want to check and see what a 1984 Renault Encore is going for right now. I let mine go for next to nothing.


----------



## Wootang

2manyGuitars said:


> Ummm... you realize it _is_ for sale, right?
> 
> That’s kinda how this whole thread started. 🤷‍♂️


He took it off the market. Said he’s keeping it


----------



## Diablo

Wootang said:


> The car that has done absolutely amazing this year is the 1994-2001 (gen 1, gen2) Dodge Viper it sucks because I was looking to buy them and saw them go from $20,000 - $35,000 for low end price in 18 months


I thought about buying a Viper. I think the # of the survivors are pretty low because the back end was so hard to control on them, so many got wrecked.
The 1st gens were a little unrefined for me, and then I got distracted by other cars while looking at successive generations.
Some of the final ones produced were really exciting cars, but unfortunately, always compared to/living in the shadow of the vette (and then the hellcats/demons). Vette owners are the most religiously loyal to their cars than any other car owners Ive ever met. they literally cannot understand why anyone would own something else.
Shame. I really hope the brand comes back.


----------

